# Englander Pellet Grill arrives!!



## imacman (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep, it's been rumored for a while, and I finally got the email that it's out!

http://www.englanderstoves.com/pelletgrills.html


----------



## smoke show (Mar 9, 2013)

price?


----------



## Harmanizer (Mar 9, 2013)

I want one.


----------



## mithesaint (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there a cover for it?  I imagine it can't sit outside with just a cover on it, can it?  I'd love to replace my current Char Broil with a pellet grill, but it would be a big pain to have to put it away every time I am done.


----------



## sinnian (Mar 9, 2013)

I wonder how the control board does outside in the elements?


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Mar 9, 2013)

sinnian said:


> I wonder how the control board does outside in the elements?


 
i cover mine but from a thread on pelletheads recently , many don't .


----------



## festerw (Mar 9, 2013)

My Traeger seems to be fine outside under it's cover and besides slightly higher pellet consumption it doesn't mind the cold temperatures either.  I wouldn't hesitate to buy an Englander grill though since their customer service has been top notch with my stove.


----------



## imacman (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe Mike H. can supply an approx. sale price, and whether or not a cover is available.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 9, 2013)

They were released last Oct, special order only through HD.

But now, they are available at quite a few outlets. AMFM has had them on sale for under $1,000 for a few months. 

It's a pretty big unit compared to most, and its major benefit is Direct heat, most are indirect heat and cont sear meat real well. This thing can obtain some pretty high temps. 

My one question, is temp control. The Trager and BMG''s of the world, control based on actual firebox temp. Because Smoking a piece of meat all day, requires some serious temp control. The Englander looks to use the same board as on there stoves? So instead of setting for temp? You are just using a generic setting? 

http://www.amfmenergy.com/tiripegr.html

(Edit: I just read about there temp control? So apparently the control board, isn't the one pictured??)


----------



## thedude110 (Mar 9, 2013)

smoke show said:


> price?


 
My googling around suggests about 1K for the grill.  Not unreasonable given the tech and the marketplace, but probably too steep for me.

Looks like the stove will be UL listed, which could help if the goal is penetration of the mainstream market.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Mar 9, 2013)

From a BBQ obsessed man who has owned and built many pits... Forget about these pellet gadget cookers, buy a kamado.
You will never look back.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Mar 10, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, but you can't cook using regular pellets, correct?


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but you can't cook using regular pellets, correct?


 
you're not supposed to , no .


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 10, 2013)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but you can't cook using regular pellets, correct?



They make cooking pellets, but there are some regular pellets that have Zero additives and are used in cooking. 

Turmans and Lig Green Labels are 2 that i have heard a lot of, with Somersets getting a nod every once in awhile.


----------



## festerw (Mar 10, 2013)

I've used my stash of Hamer's when I've run out of the Traeger pellets.   They're from plain sawdust from their lumber company.


----------



## jrsdws (Mar 10, 2013)

I've cooked throughout the temperature range 150-500 on my GMG grill using Somersets with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## pell it (Mar 10, 2013)

Barefoots are great for grilling. Like maple cherry.


----------



## smwilliamson (Mar 11, 2013)

PoolGuyinCT said:


> From a BBQ obsessed man who has owned and built many pits... Forget about these pellet gadget cookers, buy a kamado.
> You will never look back.


They make Kamandu Pellet grillers too you know, The Black Olive...though a bit pricey


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 11, 2013)

imacman said:


> Maybe Mike H. can supply an approx. sale price, and whether or not a cover is available.


 
the grill is going to run right around $1,000 or so retail from what i understand

here's a link for the product page for the grill. working on putting a link  in for the operators manual, should be up in a couple days

http://www.englanderstoves.com/pelletgrills.html
this is a cover page so select from our 3 line names (englander, summers heat or timberridge) to reach the information page

or type in www.pelletgrillsusa.com


if anyone wants a PDF of the manual i have it but i cant just link it to the page yet so would be somthing i could e mail out to anyone interested.

as for the cover, we do not yet have one but aftermarket covers are available which should fit it.

as for the control board , one of the criteria for the UL and safety testing si a spray test where the board is subjected to water sprayed down on it at a 45 degree angle to simulate heavy rain. it did pass that , was talking to one of our folks here who was doing beta testing at home who said his has had no electrical issues with his grill outside all winter got rained on , snowed on etc. with no issue.


----------



## DonD (Apr 4, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> They were released last Oct, special order only through HD.


 
Any idea if they are going to be available in-store at HD any time soon. I just got a 10% off coupon in the mail...


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Apr 4, 2013)

personally i wouldn't chance my money on an expensive unproven product , when there are proven ones available for that money or way less .  

Green Mountain Grills just announced $100 any grill now through May 12 !   that's $650 for a DB or 750 with remote !  great dealer network and fantastic customer service !

love mine . cook on it at least a couple times a week .   you really need to do some research . 

my opinion .


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 4, 2013)

DonD said:


> Any idea if they are going to be available in-store at HD any time soon. I just got a 10% off coupon in the mail...


 

i'll have to check when i get to the office tomorrow, will post as soon as i get an answer from my national sales manager.

we  have been shipping some out already, been working on the DVD for the product over last couple days, im not going to narrate this one though (which works for me) 

anyway FWIW if anyone orders a grill in the next little bit the DVD will not be in it, however when they come available we will send one at no cost to anyone who bought the grill before they were available. just call us up and i'll see it gets sent right out.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 5, 2013)

DonD said:


> Any idea if they are going to be available in-store at HD any time soon. I just got a 10% off coupon in the mail...


 

 ok i just checked with our VP in charge of sales on this , the grill at this time is not likely going to be a "in store stock" item, we are currently working on getting depot to make it available through HDD (home depot direct) on their website.

how that would work with your coupon i have no clue. i guess it would depend on if the coupon is usable with online sales the same as in store purchases.

hope this helps


----------



## DonD (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, that helps. Thanks.


----------



## FyreBug (Apr 5, 2013)

Saw it at HPBA and I was impressed. Nice grill. The only Englander product I would buy


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 5, 2013)

FyreBug said:


> . The only Englander product I would buy


 

aww man , why you wanna do me like that?  thought we were buddies


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Apr 5, 2013)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but you can't cook using regular pellets, correct?



Really no reason not to. You miss out on either flavoring oils or the actual wood. Traeger pellets are mostly alder with flavoring oils. Bear mountain are alder mixed with the wood they claim on the bag. 

Brad


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Apr 5, 2013)

No offence meant to anyone. I spent some time looking at it at HPBA expo. I didn't like the double doors. Fit and finish was only so so.

Brad


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 5, 2013)

Ironhorse74 said:


> No offence meant to anyone. I spent some time looking at it at HPBA expo. I didn't like the double doors. Fit and finish was only so so.
> 
> Brad


 

duly noted, and thanks brad for the comment, i will pass this on to "r&d".  without comments you don't know what anyone thinks therefore, you don't know if you need to work on it.

FWIW i have seen it (as well as several others) in action, performance wise it kicks fanny. aesthetics OTOH are something we can work on, especially if we get feedback telling us we should do so.

BTW, you wont offend me, i appreciate the feedback. thanks man!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 5, 2013)

Ironhorse74 said:


> Really no reason not to. You miss out on either flavoring oils or the actual wood. Traeger pellets are mostly alder with flavoring oils. Bear mountain are alder mixed with the wood they claim on the bag.
> 
> Brad


 
i thought so as well, turns out some pellet companies making heat pellets use plastics to lubricate the extruder dies, food grade pellets are  manufactured without using plastics in this way (veggie oil from what im told). so its suggested to only use food grade pellets with the grills.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Apr 5, 2013)

geez guys , you really need to check out the pellet cooking forums .


----------



## smoke show (Apr 5, 2013)

Woody1911a1 said:


> geez guys , you really need to check out the pellet cooking forums .


sounds expensive.


----------



## Branson4720 (Apr 7, 2013)

Woody1911a1 said:


> personally i wouldn't chance my money on an expensive unproven product , when there are proven ones available for that money or way less .
> 
> Green Mountain Grills just announced $100 any grill now through May 12 ! that's $650 for a DB or 750 with remote ! great dealer network and fantastic customer service !
> 
> ...


I second that opinion! My GMG DB is the balls.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Apr 7, 2013)

i'll wait for the convertible unit. the one where i can heat my house in the winter, then in the summer wheel it outside and grille some steaks :-D


----------



## jrsdws (Apr 7, 2013)

My GMG DB was busy most of the afternoon today.  Grilled homemade hot Italian sausages for lunch.  Pre-baked some individual sized pizza crusts on the pizza stone....makes homemade pellet grill pizza a snap.  Baked 3 large potatos, grilled asparagus, and grilled a couple of big sirloins for supper.  Good eats


----------



## briansol (Apr 8, 2013)

The easy blaze I burned this season were marked in big letters 'safe for cooking'.


----------



## bill3rail (Apr 8, 2013)

I cannot see myself spending that much on a grill! 
If it is built with the same gauge steel as my ESW stove, it would be a beast!

Bill


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 8, 2013)

I am waiting to see if stoveguy2esw gives up his Big Green Egg for the pellet grill.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I am waiting to see if stoveguy2esw gives up his Big Green Egg for the pellet grill.


 

we shall see, i'll have one soon. doubt i'll give up the egg though, i love that thing will probably use both


----------



## Clay H (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a Treager and I'm not completely happy with it. It kicks azz in the summer but get a cool 50* evening with wind and I cant get it to heat much past 350* and that makes it hard to cook a steak. Not impossible but combine that with the indirect heat and its not the ideal grill for steaks and burgers. I have smoked turkey when it was 20* overnight and that worked well but it was only running about 150* so I had to crank the heat up to finish it.
That said, I'm looking for a better pellet grill. GMG looks very favorable but I dont know if they use direct heat or not? How does the Englander do in the cold wind?
Thanks.

PS: I'm also not a fan of the double doors. A single door that lifts up would be better. Also if it had some high temp rope insulating around the edges of the door, it would hold in the heat better in the cool wind. I have thought about this mod for my treager.


----------



## gbreda (Apr 9, 2013)

Clay H said:


> I have a Treager and I'm not completely happy with it. It kicks azz in the summer but get a cool 50* evening with wind and I cant get it to heat much past 350* and that makes it hard to cook a steak. Not impossible but combine that with the indirect heat and its not the ideal grill for steaks and burgers. I have smoked turkey when it was 20* overnight and that worked well but it was only running about 150* so I had to crank the heat up to finish it.
> That said, I'm looking for a better pellet grill. GMG looks very favorable but I dont know if they use direct heat or not? How does the Englander do in the cold wind?
> Thanks.
> 
> PS: I'm also not a fan of the double doors. A single door that lifts up would be better. Also if it had some high temp rope insulating around the edges of the door, it would hold in the heat better in the cool wind. I have thought about this mod for my treager.


 
Look at a Kamodo such as Big Green Egg, Kamodo Joe etc. Not pellet grill but will do everything that you want from low and slow 180 deg smoke to 900 deg sear even when it is 0 degrees ,mid winter.


----------



## Clay H (Apr 9, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Look at a Kamodo such as Big Green Egg, Kamodo Joe etc. Not pellet grill but will do everything that you want from low and slow 180 deg smoke to 900 deg sear even when it is 0 degrees ,mid winter.


I have seen those but dont know much about them. Are they elec. or what? If they are not pellet, how do you smoke on them?


----------



## gbreda (Apr 9, 2013)

PM sent, dont want to hijack the thread


----------



## smoke show (Apr 9, 2013)

gbreda said:


> PM sent, dont want to hijack the thread


party pooper.


----------



## gbreda (Apr 9, 2013)

smoke show said:


> party pooper.


Sorry, so many are so worked up about the pellet grill, that they dont see the beauty of a simple komodo 

Too bad cause it is soooooooo good


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 9, 2013)

Frankly I am open to being a consumer test site for the new pellet grill.


----------



## gbreda (Apr 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Frankly I am open to being a consumer test site for the new pellet grill.


 
OHHHH, they ae free, now I get it


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a thousand pounds of their steel in the house. Might as well have a few hundred pounds of it out back. Blew off charcoal and gas grills years ago and grill with wood. Might as well give pellets a try.


----------



## gbreda (Apr 10, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I have a thousand pounds of their steel in the house. Might as well have a few hundred pounds of it out back. Blew off charcoal and gas grills years ago and grill with wood. Might as well give pellets a try.


 
No doubt that Englander is a solid company with quality product and top notch support.

Curious, you got away from charcoal. I can understand the briquettes but what about lump? Seems to me that lump will have the characteristcs of wood? Of course as you are already burning wood for heat and have the seasoned fuel around, its right there and ready to use.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 10, 2013)

Clay H said:


> I have a Treager and I'm not completely happy with it. It kicks azz in the summer but get a cool 50* evening with wind and I cant get it to heat much past 350* and that makes it hard to cook a steak. Not impossible but combine that with the indirect heat and its not the ideal grill for steaks and burgers. I have smoked turkey when it was 20* overnight and that worked well but it was only running about 150* so I had to crank the heat up to finish it.
> That said, I'm looking for a better pellet grill. GMG looks very favorable but I dont know if they use direct heat or not? How does the Englander do in the cold wind?
> Thanks.
> 
> PS: I'm also not a fan of the double doors. A single door that lifts up would be better. Also if it had some high temp rope insulating around the edges of the door, it would hold in the heat better in the cool wind. I have thought about this mod for my treager.


 

this is one of the biggest selling point for the ESW grill. unlike the traeger which is basically a smoker not so much a "grill" ours has both direct heat over a cast iron grill surface as well as indirect. so, you can smoke "low and slow"  or punch it up high to sear steaks cook burgers and such. as for sealing the firebox, the gasket must be "food grade" it cannot absorb liquids at all or it will not pass certification. heat loss around the door is negligible anyway, as for cooking in the cold, not having one yet myself (will fix that once we get enough stock built up) i dunno, but roger (one of our v.p.'s ) used his all winter and has actually sold his BGE, he said he can cook on it in the winter as well as he did in the fall when he took it home. i doubt there would be any issue on the "direct" side regardless, might have to run the temp control a bit higher when its cold to get the right temps in the indirect method , the unit has a free air temp gauge in the door on the indirect side to help in this.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 10, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Sorry, so many are so worked up about the pellet grill, that they dont see the beauty of a simple komodo
> 
> Too bad cause it is soooooooo good


 

i gotta tell ya, i LOVE my BGE! my gas grill has basically become a table next to the egg, i had a weber smoker i was quite happy with prior to getting the egg (boss gave me the egg when he got the "biggest BGE"  i brought it home did a simple "salt and pepper ' pork chops, took my weber to my neighbor the next day and just gave it to him, i knew it wouldn't be used again at my house. the gas grill is essentially brand new as the wife bought it for me when my old gas grill needed rebuilding( again) ive used two tanks of Lp in it since purchase in 07.

that said , i still quite badly want a pellet grill just to have one , i know i'd use it a lot, though i still dunno if it would completely replace my egg, there's simply no better way ive found to cook some meats (beer can chicken is the family favorite by far , i have done it over gas,  in the over, and in the egg and its simply no contest) might have to whip up some chickens and try it on the one we have at the office, ryan did a turkey in it a couple weeks ago that was simply perfect. hard part is getting the boss to believe me when i show up with a bunch of chickens and a 6 pack of beer as i 'clock in"


----------



## gbreda (Apr 10, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> this is one of the biggest selling point for the ESW grill. unlike the traeger which is basically a smoker not so much a "grill" ours has both direct heat over a cast iron grill surface as well as indirect. so, you can smoke "low and slow" or punch it up high to sear steaks cook burgers and such. as for sealing the firebox, the gasket must be "food grade" it cannot absorb liquids at all or it will not pass certification. heat loss around the door is negligible anyway, as for cooking in the cold, not having one yet myself (will fix that once we get enough stock built up) i dunno, but roger (one of our v.p.'s ) used his all winter and has actually sold his BGE, he said he can cook on it in the winter as well as he did in the fall when he took it home. i doubt there would be any issue on the "direct" side regardless, might have to run the temp control a bit higher when its cold to get the right temps in the indirect method , the unit has a free air temp gauge in the door on the indirect side to help in this.


 
Now THIS can get interesting.  Sounds like Englander is taking the pellet grill to the next level.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Apr 10, 2013)

Clay H said:


> I have a Treager and I'm not completely happy with it. It kicks azz in the summer but get a cool 50* evening with wind and I cant get it to heat much past 350* and that makes it hard to cook a steak. Not impossible but combine that with the indirect heat and its not the ideal grill for steaks and burgers. I have smoked turkey when it was 20* overnight and that worked well but it was only running about 150* so I had to crank the heat up to finish it.
> That said, I'm looking for a better pellet grill. GMG looks very favorable but I dont know if they use direct heat or not? How does the Englander do in the cold wind?
> Thanks.
> 
> PS: I'm also not a fan of the double doors. A single door that lifts up would be better. Also if it had some high temp rope insulating around the edges of the door, it would hold in the heat better in the cool wind. I have thought about this mod for my treager.


 
In order to get cold weather performance out of a pellet grill, it either needs to be an insulated grill like the Louisiana grills or you need to get one of the blankets for the grill. 

Brad

PS I gave away my Big Green Egg. Too much work compared to the pellet grill.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 10, 2013)

Ironhorse74 said:


> PS I gave away my Big Green Egg. Too much work compared to the pellet grill.


 

the "work" is half the fun, similar to building a good wood fire in a stove , getting the charcoal settled, cooked out to the point you want it and all that is FUN!  especially because i can knock down a couple beers on the deck "getting the grill ready" 

that said , i still want a pellet grill to play with, but im not dumping the egg unless the pellet grill is beyond unbelievable, i enjoy the "process" of cooking on charcoal, its a skill, its fun for me, and like i said , its an excuse to enjoy a few beers outdoors.


----------



## imacman (Apr 10, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> .....especially because i can knock down a couple beers on the deck "getting the grill ready" ......


The proper term for those are "grill preparation equipment"


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 10, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Now THIS can get interesting. Sounds like Englander is taking the pellet grill to the next level.


 

we've put a lot into it. as far as we are able to determine (and we looked extensively) nobody else out there has a UL listing the storage area in back of the lab has quite a few "attempts" which didn't get it done so to speak. our control system is far and away more advanced than anything out there. its very similar to our "heating" stove circuit board, control is not an issue with this setup and it passed the 45 degree water test (basically the grill is subjected to a simulated downpour blown at a speed which pushed the water to a 45 degree angle for several minutes then the stove has to come on and start up with no electrical fault. its a tough test, we had to work pretty hard to get past that consistently but its able to do it now right out of the box.

its a serious appliance


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 10, 2013)

imacman said:


> The proper term for those are "grill preparation equipment"


 

some things take preparation  i will not start te grill or the lawn tractor without at least a six pack in the fridge. 

ive been known to occasionally mow the yard with the trailer hooked to the mower and a cooler in it. "i mow real slow"


----------



## imacman (Apr 10, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> some things take preparation  i will not start te grill or the lawn tractor without at least a six pack in the fridge.
> 
> ive been known to occasionally mow the yard with the trailer hooked to the mower and a cooler in it. "i mow real slow"


----------



## gbreda (Apr 11, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> we've put a lot into it. as far as we are able to determine (and we looked extensively) nobody else out there has a UL listing the storage area in back of the lab has quite a few "attempts" which didn't get it done so to speak. our control system is far and away more advanced than anything out there. its very similar to our "heating" stove circuit board, control is not an issue with this setup and it passed the 45 degree water test (basically the grill is subjected to a simulated downpour blown at a speed which pushed the water to a 45 degree angle for several minutes then the stove has to come on and start up with no electrical fault. its a tough test, we had to work pretty hard to get past that consistently but its able to do it now right out of the box.
> 
> its a serious appliance


 
Danm, this does sound like a serious appliance. I guess cost and all that electronics, motors etc would be the deciding difference. Low tech vs high tech. Unfortunately high tech costs more and potentially has more maintenance, issues and future cost.

If I did not have the egg, this would be high on my watch list. Actually it still is as my "man-card" is up to date and we all know that gadgets are at the top of the check list for that 
At the same time, the older I get it seems that I appreciate simple more and more.


----------



## Clay H (Apr 11, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> ive been known to occasionally mow the yard with the trailer hooked to the mower and a cooler in it. "i mow real slow"


That's funny stuff right there, 
I dont care who ya are. I'm so gonna do this!


----------



## Clay H (Apr 11, 2013)

The website says
One of a kind - The ONLY pellet grill design (patented) that allows for direct AND indirect cooking of your food
Look at the Fast Eddy PG1000 pellet pit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NKfIV0fviSE


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 11, 2013)

Clay H said:


> Look at the Fast Eddy PG1000 pellet pit.


 
*$2,795.00 *


----------



## imacman (Apr 11, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> *$2,795.00 *


YIKES!!


----------



## Clay H (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah, I didnt say you would want to buy one...lol


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 11, 2013)

Clay H said:


> That's funny stuff right there,
> I dont care who ya are. I'm so gonna do this!


 

makes me wish i had a bigger yard sometimes. only way to cut da grass (especially now that my "beer delivering daughter" is away as college)


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 11, 2013)

My mower has a Cooler mounted on it  (no joke, it really does. Holds a solid 4 pack with lots of ice or a 6'er with minimal ice). 

As for the Grill. When I sell the Quad in the next month or so. I may invest that money in one of these grills (Pellet in general). The Englander is near the top of the list, but for that money, it would be nice to rub on one at the store?!? 

Any way Englander wants to get some out on the Market cheap? A couple members of Hearth is all it would take ti get the "Buzz" going on how nice they are. Pics of the units and food?  Just a thought? Maybe a drawing? Raffle? One member from here is all would take for a Full Spread (thread)


----------



## smoke show (Apr 11, 2013)

oh Christ here come the moochers...


----------



## gbreda (Apr 11, 2013)

smoke show said:


> oh Christ here come the moochers...


 


DexterDay said:


> Any way Englander wants to get some out on the Market cheap? A couple members of Hearth is all it would take ti get the "Buzz" going on how nice they are. Pics of the units and food? Just a thought? Maybe a drawing? Raffle? One member from here is all would take for a Full Spread (thread)


 

How bout they raffle one off to a BGE (or kamado in general) owner for a cook off 

Sorry, Mike doesnt qualify; that would be insider trading  May have to even disqualify mods (okay that makes at least 2 less). Hmm, how many other rules can there be to whittle it down to 1 raffle ticket ?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 11, 2013)

when i get one , i'll definitely share some pic's


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 11, 2013)

gbreda said:


> May have to even disqualify mods


----------



## imacman (Apr 11, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> when i get one , i'll definitely share some pic's


Mike, are any of the places (Lowes, HD, etc) going to be selling it?  If so, will they have display models?  As Dex said, be real nice to be able to look it over in person.


----------



## gbreda (Apr 12, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


>


 
   LOL !


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 12, 2013)

imacman said:


> Mike, are any of the places (Lowes, HD, etc) going to be selling it? If so, will they have display models? As Dex said, be real nice to be able to look it over in person.


 

ill check when i get back to work and see what i can find out. i suspect some venders will carry it stock, may not be the big box, too early to tell at this point


----------



## Clay H (Apr 12, 2013)

I do like the looks of these but I dont buy anything that I can't fondle first.


----------



## Jags (Apr 12, 2013)

gbreda said:


> May have to even disqualify mods (okay that makes at least 2 less).


 
Wait just one darn minute, now.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike, Me thought you were in charge of all field testing. Didn't that include the grills too? We need spy photo's of the tasty grub you have tested the grill with! Come on don't be holding out on us!! 

I'll gladly add food grade pellet testing if someone wants to donate one of them there pellet cooker/smokers!


----------



## Clay H (Apr 12, 2013)

Clay H said:


> The website says
> One of a kind - The ONLY pellet grill design (patented) that allows for direct AND indirect cooking of your food
> Look at the Fast Eddy PG1000 pellet pit.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NKfIV0fviSE


Ah, This IS a Fast Eddy design. 
http://www.carid.com/2003-ford-excu...?cagpspn=pla&gclid=CNmAv4zzxbYCFQgHnQod0DQA7g


----------



## Clay H (Apr 12, 2013)

Clay H said:


> Ah, This IS a Fast Eddy design.
> http://www.carid.com/2003-ford-excu...?cagpspn=pla&gclid=CNmAv4zzxbYCFQgHnQod0DQA7g


Which makes me want it even more.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 19, 2013)

ok guys, D-Day, i brought one home yesterday (was a bear getting it off da silverado and onto the deck alone but im a big boy so it happened without incident).

did the "preburn yesterday evening and tonight im going to christen her with my "beer butt" chicken. i am shooting pictures and will post before during and after shots later as we go. one thing i like is that i can do the chicken indirect and roast corn on the cob on the direct side when im ready, used to have to do them separately with the egg, not enough cooking surface and no "combination of direct and indirect at the same time so i had to do the corn after the chicken which was a pain.

will post later with pic's i promise

edit: i forgot to mention, its currently raining here, the grill is sitting outside in the rain no overhead cover holding 350 on the dot. i intend to wring this thing out and see what she can take  he-he.


----------



## raybonz (May 19, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> ok guys, D-Day, i brought one home yesterday (was a bear getting it off da silverado and onto the deck alone but im a big boy so it happened without incident).
> 
> did the "preburn yesterday evening and tonight im going to christen her with my "beer butt" chicken. i am shooting pictures and will post before during and after shots later as we go. one thing i like is that i can do the chicken indirect and roast corn on the cob on the direct side when im ready, used to have to do them separately with the egg, not enough cooking surface and no "combination of direct and indirect at the same time so i had to do the corn after the chicken which was a pain.
> 
> ...


You may want to read this about beer can chicken..
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/beer-can-chicken_b_1634001.html
The article makes sense as the beer NEVER boils.. I now just use a rack with a drip pan with a little water between the heat and the chicken.. Of course I do smoke with hickory, apple, mesquite or cherry 

Ray


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 19, 2013)

raybonz said:


> You may want to read this about beer can chicken..
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/beer-can-chicken_b_1634001.html
> The article makes sense as the beer NEVER boils.. I now just use a rack with a drip pan with a little water between the heat and the chicken.. Of course I do smoke with hickory, apple, mesquite or cherry
> 
> Ray


oh i know, ive actually tried it with an empty rack before, didn't like it as much i suspect evaporation of the liquid helps add moisture inside when i did it with an empty rack it was a bit dryer. heck you could just use water if ya wanted, biggest thing is to not just down half a beer and immediately shove it up in the chicken and put it on the grill, always start with a can at room temp or higher,( open it early drink the top half then, set it on the counter and open another to enjoy )

on the egg when i do it i supplement the charcoal with cuttings i save when i limb my crabapple trees, in season i actually add ripe crabapples to the charcoal right before i put the chicken in the egg. if you have a crabapple tree handy, try leaving a few ripe ones on the grill surface as you cook with the egg or smoker, they are quite tasty when they have been cooked a bit.


----------



## raybonz (May 19, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> oh i know, ive actually tried it with an empty rack before, didn't like it as much i suspect evaporation of the liquid helps add moisture inside when i did it with an empty rack it was a bit dryer. heck you could just use water if ya wanted, biggest thing is to not just down half a beer and immediately shove it up in the chicken and put it on the grill, always start with a can at room temp or higher,( open it early drink the top half then, set it on the counter and open another to enjoy )
> 
> on the egg when i do it i supplement the charcoal with cuttings i save when i limb my crabapple trees, in season i actually add ripe crabapples to the charcoal right before i put the chicken in the egg. if you have a crabapple tree handy, try leaving a few ripe ones on the grill surface as you cook with the egg or smoker, they are quite tasty when they have been cooked a bit.


I have done beer can chicken several times and with room temperature beer and kamado temp at 400 degrees and the beer doesn't evaporate.. Then I read that article and it made sense.. I just use a rack or the beer can holder with a tray beneath the chicken with a little water to add moisture and catch drippings.. The key is to use indirect heat and the chicken will not be dry.. Oh adding rubs are great on the chicken 

Ray


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 19, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I have done beer can chicken several times and with room temperature beer and kamado temp at 400 degrees and the beer doesn't evaporate.. Then I read that article and it made sense.. I just use a rack or the beer can holder with a tray beneath the chicken with a little water to add moisture and catch drippings.. The key is to use indirect heat and the chicken will not be dry.. Oh adding rubs are great on the chicken
> 
> Ray


on the egg i use my platesetter which provides the indirect, you don't "lose" a lot of moisture and the chicken juices from the top end up in the can as well. as for rubs, i use em, both store bought and some of my own creation, actually have done a "tequila/lime" beer can chicken a few times, its slammin good. as for the one tonight was basically italian dressing and a few spices, going simple.

BTW 400 is a bit hot for BCC, i run about 350 for about an hour and fifteen minutes to an hours 45 depending on the size of the bird. the one im cooking tonite is 5.6 lbs


----------



## raybonz (May 19, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> on the egg i use my platesetter which provides the indirect, you don't "lose" a lot of moisture and the chicken juices from the top end up in the can as well. as for rubs, i use em, both store bought and some of my own creation, actually have done a "tequila/lime" beer can chicken a few times, its slammin good. as for the one tonight was basically italian dressing and a few spices, going simple.


I hear ya I have accumulated quite a few rub and food recipes.. I look forward to your findings with the pellet grill.. Do you use pellets like hickory for smoking as well?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 19, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I hear ya I have accumulated quite a few rub and food recipes.. I look forward to your findings with the pellet grill.. Do you use pellets like hickory for smoking as well?


 
the ones im using now are the ones we market they are a hickory pellet, we had them private labeled for our grills. for some stupid reason to get an UL listing you must "specify" what pellets may be used by name (retarded) anyway our manual states you must use only our pellets, this is not factual, but a necessity for the listing. personally i'd love some mesquite pellets for beef (love mesquite charcoal (lump) in my egg for steaks)


i gotta tell ya, im psyched about the grill, wish we would have been able to do it years ago. if it does as well as im expecting hopefully we can build into a line of them, i think a smaller one could be done (im already burning a few brain cells on it)


*BY THE WAY WE INCLUDE A 20LB BAG OF THESE PELLETS WITH THE GRILL *


----------



## raybonz (May 19, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> the ones im using now are the ones we market they are a hickory pellet, we had them private labeled for our grills. for some stupid reason to get an UL listing you must "specify" what pellets may be used by name (retarded) anyway our manual states you must use only our pellets, this is not factual, but a necessity for the listing. personally i'd love some mesquite pellets for beef (love mesquite charcoal (lump) in my egg for steaks)
> 
> 
> i gotta tell ya, im psyched about the grill, wish we would have been able to do it years ago. if it does as well as im expecting hopefully we can build into a line of them, i think a smaller one could be done (im already burning a few brain cells on it)


Pretty strange you have to specify fuel brand to use.. Doesn't make any sense to me! Lots of my smoking wood comes from my wood pile.. Have loads of cherry, some hickory, some apple and a bag of Walmart mesquite chunks..


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 19, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Pretty strange you have to specify fuel brand to use.. Doesn't make any sense to me! Lots of my smoking wood comes from my wood pile.. Have loads of cherry, some hickory, some apple and a bag of Walmart mesquite chunks..


 

i know , its exceedingly dumb, but it is what it is. im expecting calls on it to my service center where we will likely have to explain this<sigh>  heck i think BGE at one point said to only use their charcoal but ive used several brands (cheaper) over the last 7 years with no issues on it


----------



## StihlHead (May 20, 2013)

Interesting. Very interesting. I like the design from the looks of it. I am a bigger fan of oven style smokers than barrel type smokers. Boxes make better ovens than barrels, in my experience, and I like the double door design. It looks like a good design for smoking meats in.

BBQ is very addictive stuff. I have an older model Traeger Lil Tex and an original large barrel type Brinkmann offset wood smoker. My brother bought my Traeger Texas and he also has a smaller Brinkmann pellet smoker that HD sells. They are all controlled with an Ortech controller. The temp controllers are not that great on the Brinkmann or the Traegers, and the temps vary quite a bit even on the digital controller models. The outside temp has a big impact on the grill temps, and that is a big problem with these types of grills in my experience. Also they do not have good temp control at lower temps, where I like to smoke (between 100 and 180 degrees). The lowest temp setting on the newer Ortech is 180, below that you have to mess with the P setting timer (smoke mode switch) and that is variable with the wood being used and on outside temps. Also the barrel shape limits the amount of food that you can smoke on these grills.

So my question is how is the Englander pellet grill temp controlled?


----------



## StihlHead (May 20, 2013)

As for BBQ pellets, you should only use hardwood (HW) pellets in pellet grill smokers. Softwoods (SW) create soot and can actually add toxins to the food you smoke. Also most of the SW pellets made for heating in the PNW are made form sawdust remnants from saw and plywood mills, and they have binders and glues in them, as well as other 'stuff'. Read: not good. Some people use HW pellets made for pellet stoves but you have to watch out for added binders in them.

HW smoking and grilling pellets are popping up all over the place here as pellet grills are catching on fast. I use Bear Mountain pellets which are mostly blends of alder and other HW like pecan and maple. I also use Gourmet BBQ (made by Pacific) pellets which are 100% competition grade apple, maple and cherry pellets. I do not use Traeger pellets, as they are more expensive, I think they are inferior quality, and my Traeger is well out of its warranty period anyway. I also have oak and mesquite pellets, but I only use them for beef and they can both add bitter flavors to BBQ. I prefer more subtle woods in my BBQ. I also have a stash of alder, maple and cherry firewood for my offset wood smoker.

I do not buy store brand BBQ sauces any more, as they all seem to have added smoke flavor (usually hickory). I have smokers to add the smoke flavor, so I make my own BBQ sauces. I also make my own rubs, as I do not want MSG in my food, and many pre-made rubs have smoke flavor added as well. I have a huge collection of herbs and spices. Oh, and probably the best secret of all the rubs... powdered Worcestershire. Beware! BBQ made on pellet grills is highly addictive! It gets in your blood, and you start to smell BBQ a mile away. You start to differentiate between woods that your neighbors are burning and cooking with. You also tend to gain weight eating this stuff, and you will soon run out of room in your freezer and need to buy a separate freezer.


----------



## Lousyweather (May 20, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> oh i know, ive actually tried it with an empty rack before, didn't like it as much i suspect evaporation of the liquid helps add moisture inside when i did it with an empty rack it was a bit dryer. heck you could just use water if ya wanted, biggest thing is to not just down half a beer and immediately shove it up in the chicken and put it on the grill, always start with a can at room temp or higher,( open it early drink the top half then, set it on the counter and open another to enjoy )
> 
> on the egg when i do it i supplement the charcoal with cuttings i save when i limb my crabapple trees, in season i actually add ripe crabapples to the charcoal right before i put the chicken in the egg. if you have a crabapple tree handy, try leaving a few ripe ones on the grill surface as you cook with the egg or smoker, they are quite tasty when they have been cooked a bit.


 
I use a MAK 2 star, and keeping the meat moist isn't a big deal....usually you smoke the meat at around 180 degrees, till the meat temp hits about 145 degrees, after which point it wont take a smoke anymore....then you foil the meat (keeps the juices in- some folks even add a bit of cider in the foil).....cook tightly wrapped in foil till the temp gets to the desired point (temp varies per taste and meat cooked), then, unwrap and cook uncovered for 5-20 mins, to "firm up" the bark.......

Ive been smoking in my pellet grill/smoker for 2 years, and lemme tell ya, its a learned thing.....takes practice.......and patience.  good luck!


----------



## gbreda (May 20, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> .
> Ive been smoking in my pellet grill/smoker for 2 years, and lemme tell ya, its a learned thing.....takes practice.......and patience. good luck!


 
Amen brother ! Not a better way than I can think of to learn patience 

Mike, keep posting (pics please  ) , very interested on this


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 20, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Interesting. Very interesting. I like the design from the looks of it. I am a bigger fan of oven style smokers than barrel type smokers. Boxes make better ovens than barrels, in my experience, and I like the double door design. It looks like a good design for smoking meats in.
> 
> BBQ is very addictive stuff. I have an older model Traeger Lil Tex and an original large barrel type Brinkmann offset wood smoker. My brother bought my Traeger Texas and he also has a smaller Brinkmann pellet smoker that HD sells. They are all controlled with an Ortech controller. The temp controllers are not that great on the Brinkmann or the Traegers, and the temps vary quite a bit even on the digital controller models. The outside temp has a big impact on the grill temps, and that is a big problem with these types of grills in my experience. Also they do not have good temp control at lower temps, where I like to smoke (between 100 and 180 degrees). The lowest temp setting on the newer Ortech is 180, below that you have to mess with the P setting timer (smoke mode switch) and that is variable with the wood being used and on outside temps. Also the barrel shape limits the amount of food that you can smoke on these grills.
> 
> So my question is how is the Englander pellet grill temp controlled?


 

yeah it is, i think the temp loss thing isnt going to be as big a thing as the firebox does have some mass to it, mine seems to hold heat pretty well (though its 78 outside right now) running some spare ribs with a concoction i use in the egg a lot brown sugar based dry rub, gonna mop on some wet sauce shortly, running at 220 on the board and holding it quite nicely  on the passive thermometer in the right hand door over the meat. when i open the doors to dress the meat it picks up a bit so it recovers from heat loss automatically and within a couple minutes, has a "beep" to tell you when its back on programmed temp (i didnt know this until i brought one home).

gotta tell ya, the BC chicken last night was slammin, as good as the egg does it though it took a bit longer (was a bigger bird too though 5.65lbs) cooked corn on the cob on the direct side while the chicken was indirect (cant do that with the egg not enough room) actually the squared of cooking grid works out well on the ribs, usually on the egg with this many half slabs i have to use a stacker and cook them standing up which works well except if you want to "go wet"


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 20, 2013)

i forgot to mention, we include a 20 lb bag of ESW branded pellets (hardwood) with each grill, its packaged inside with the components (legs , grates, shelves, and such.) so you will get to fire it off as soon as you get it put together.

the ribs im running now have been on since about 4.30 local, its 7.50 local now, and the grill has used a bit more than a large cereal bowl worth of fuel


----------



## DexterDay (May 20, 2013)

Pics??? 

Mike you know the rules..... Never happened


----------



## imacman (May 21, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> ok guys, D-Day, i brought one home yesterday......*i am shooting pictures and will post before during and after shots later as we go*.......


 
The waiting song from "Jeopardy" is still playing......


----------



## Lousyweather (May 21, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> i forgot to mention, we include a 20 lb bag of ESW branded pellets (hardwood) with each grill, its packaged inside with the components (legs , grates, shelves, and such.) so you will get to fire it off as soon as you get it put together.
> 
> the ribs im running now have been on since about 4.30 local, its 7.50 local now, and the grill has used a bit more than a large cereal bowl worth of fuel


 
hmmm....a bit long for ribs.....but depends on the temperature profile you are using......temp is?


----------



## FyreBug (May 21, 2013)

raybonz said:


> You may want to read this about beer can chicken..
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/beer-can-chicken_b_1634001.html
> The article makes sense as the beer NEVER boils.. I now just use a rack with a drip pan with a little water between the heat and the chicken.. Of course I do smoke with hickory, apple, mesquite or cherry
> Ray


 
Excellent article... However the writer gloss one important fact. Moist meat is a function of how you cook, never how you add various spices or try different techniques or tricks to 'add moisture'. There is no such thing as 'adding moisture'. The moisture was already there in the meat to begin with. The trick is not to let it get out of it. 

If I may suggest the book "Keys to good cooking" by Harold McGee. Mr. McGee is a food scientist and this is not a cook book. It explains how and why food behaves under certain conditions. It also explodes quite a few long cherished 'Myths' about cooking.

Regarding meat moisture, Mr. McGee proves with science all meats are done cooking at 145F. Anything above that is overcooking and drying the meat. USDA adds 15-20F as a safety factor. For large pieces of meat (Turkey, Roasts etc...) he recommends cooking the meat at target temperature (ie. 145-160 F) until the meat reaches its target temperature. For meat with a lot of connective tissues (ribs and other tough cuts) he suggest to leave it at that temp until the connective tissues dissolves into its gelatin. 

Since then I have cooked large turkeys, roasts, chicken on my Green Egg between 150 - 160F. Mind you it takes a long time and the bird comes out ghostly white (put it in the oven on 'broil' for 10 min. to crisp the skin) and everyone raves about the best and moistest meat they've ever had. I cook my ribs between 8-10 hours at that temp with similar results.

Cooking meat in 250F and above ensures the top layer will be long dry before the inside of the meat reaches safe eating temperature. The method above ensures the meat cooks evenly without drying.

If you are concerned about bacteria the book explains at length how bacteria behaves (too long for this post) but long term cooking at 150F will kill more bacteria than short term at 350F.  The same principles applies to the 'sous-vide' method cooking many chefs across the world now use to make the meat moist and tender.


----------



## Lousyweather (May 21, 2013)

like I said before, its a process learning......I smoke for a few hours usually at 180 or so (anything below that and I have a hard time keeping the fire lit), and once the meat hits 145, I will wrap in foil to keep the moisture in, and finish cook it to temp. Now, after it hit temp, I will open the foil and cook for the bark that we all know and love. Also, a VERY good idea to "sit" the meat after cooking for AT LEAST a half hour, more is better! rewrap the meat in the foil, then wrap it in beach towels or something, and throw it in a cooler (with no ice, of course!) I have let meat sit for two hours and found it lost barely 5 degrees......there is a definite learning curve, and you keep learning.......


----------



## FyreBug (May 21, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> like I said before, its a process learning............there is a definite learning curve, and you keep learning.......


Indeed... That's half the fun of it! You develop your own 'secret' tips and recipes and others have to ply you with beer to get it out of you


----------



## Lousyweather (May 21, 2013)

FyreBug said:


> Indeed... That's half the fun of it! You develop your own 'secret' tips and recipes and others have to ply you with beer to get it out of you


 
and, lol, I don't even drink!  I've helped others, but admit to leaving a step out of two at times.....


----------



## StihlHead (May 21, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> like I said before, its a process learning......I smoke for a few hours usually at 180 or so (anything below that and I have a hard time keeping the fire lit), and once the meat hits 145, I will wrap in foil to keep the moisture in, and finish cook it to temp. Now, after it hit temp, I will open the foil and cook for the bark that we all know and love. Also, a VERY good idea to "sit" the meat after cooking for AT LEAST a half hour, more is better! rewrap the meat in the foil, then wrap it in beach towels or something, and throw it in a cooler (with no ice, of course!) I have let meat sit for two hours and found it lost barely 5 degrees......there is a definite learning curve, and you keep learning.......


 
I cook my chickens to 160... which is the new standard cooked temp for bird (old temp was 180). I use a temp starting at 120 for more smoke and finish about 160-180. Smoke sticks far better to cold and cool meat, and once it gets warm the smoke does not stick nearly as much. I rarely cook anything above 250. I do not use foil, except for wrapping corn on the cob and meat if I want to make it more stringy for the likes of pulled pork. Foil will actually reflect the heat back in and you will tend to boil, or spike the heat in there and actually lose more moisture (and/or meat texture) using it. Also all you really have to do is let the meat rest for 10-15 minutes to unbind the proteins that make seared meat tough, but that is more for meats grilled on high heat (like flame broiling steaks and chops at 400+).

Low temp cooking is better and in my view the bane of all of these pellet grills with temp controllers that start around 225 degrees. That is way too high a temp for making smoked meats, fish, and jerky. Many of us wind up using the P level controller on the Ortech controllers to get lower smoking temps on Traeger grills. For that reason Traeger does not put the P controller knob on their controllers from Ortech, and the P switches are either on the back or recessed on the front (need a screwdriver to set them). A Traeger rep says that they fear that users will set the P control too low and cause the fire to go out and then the pellets will mound up unburned and cause a flare-up when the igniter is turned on again. Ortech had has their own controller available direct (on their Ebay site) for Traeger and Brinkmann that had a P control knob on the front, and they let users control the P setting for smoke mode, as well as between active cycles in the highter temp ranges. That controller also starts at 180, which is still too high for my likes, but better than 225. I am designing a controller based on P timing only, that allows for controlling the on and off cycle of the pellet auger, and thus allowing for better temp precision, and low temp control.

I cooked a pork roast last night, and as an afterthought tossed in a half chicken that I have frozen and thawed out. Damn if the chicken was not better than the pork! I did not expect that. The pork was good, but... No foil on either, smoked on low (120) for an hour, flipped meat, smoked at 160-175 for 2 more hours, flipping back after an hour. Rubbed with garlic, salt, ginger, pow. worst., black pepper, onion and... that was it. Tasty good. Smoked with half alder and half apple. Good chefs have nothing to hide, or to keep a secret.

Oh, and of the Harold McGee books, his best is: _On Food and Cooking: The Science and Lore of the Kitchen _


----------



## raybonz (May 21, 2013)

FyreBug said:


> Moist meat is a function of how you cook, never how you add various spices or try different techniques or tricks to 'add moisture'. There is no such thing as 'adding moisture'. The moisture was already there in the meat to begin with. The trick is not to let it get out of it.


Agreed you want to seal the meat.. Moist heat such as smoking does help retain the moisture in my opinion.. A throw away foil pan with some water does help to create a damp/humid environment while cooking/smoking..

Ray


----------



## Jags (May 21, 2013)

raybonz said:


> A throw away foil pan with some water does help to create a damp/humid environment while cooking/smoking..
> 
> Ray


 
...And is a great heat regulator.


----------



## raybonz (May 21, 2013)

Jags said:


> ...And is a great heat regulator.


Yes I forgot to mention this is also my heat diffuser for indirect cooking..Thanks for pointing that out 

Ray


----------



## Lousyweather (May 22, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> I cook my chickens to 160... which is the new standard cooked temp for bird (old temp was 180). I use a temp starting at 120 for more smoke and finish about 160-180. Smoke sticks far better to cold and cool meat, and once it gets warm the smoke does not stick nearly as much. I rarely cook anything above 250. I do not use foil, except for wrapping corn on the cob and meat if I want to make it more stringy for the likes of pulled pork. Foil will actually reflect the heat back in and you will tend to boil, or spike the heat in there and actually lose more moisture (and/or meat texture) using it. Also all you really have to do is let the meat rest for 10-15 minutes to unbind the proteins that make seared meat tough, but that is more for meats grilled on high heat (like flame broiling steaks and chops at 400+).
> 
> Low temp cooking is better and in my view the bane of all of these pellet grills with temp controllers that start around 225 degrees. That is way too high a temp for making smoked meats, fish, and jerky. Many of us wind up using the P level controller on the Ortech controllers to get lower smoking temps on Traeger grills. For that reason Traeger does not put the P controller knob on their controllers from Ortech, and the P switches are either on the back or recessed on the front (need a screwdriver to set them). A Traeger rep says that they fear that users will set the P control too low and cause the fire to go out and then the pellets will mound up unburned and cause a flare-up when the igniter is turned on again. Ortech had has their own controller available direct (on their Ebay site) for Traeger and Brinkmann that had a P control knob on the front, and they let users control the P setting for smoke mode, as well as between active cycles in the highter temp ranges. That controller also starts at 180, which is still too high for my likes, but better than 225. I am designing a controller based on P timing only, that allows for controlling the on and off cycle of the pellet auger, and thus allowing for better temp precision, and low temp control.
> 
> ...


 
yep, all good info, tho I am slightly different because I tend to not have enough time which is necessary to cook at the low temps you use (sadly). Youre right, low and slow is best, if you have the time. Sadly, one commodity I don't have. So, I foil all red meats (and pork)- I do not foil fowl. For me, its slow till 145, then foil, raise the temp, to around 250 or so, and finish cook, then remove the foil to firm the meat, and its all good. Biggest issue is all the folks asking "when's it gonna be done?".......they just don't get it.....cant answer that......took years to finish the Sistine Chapel ceiling.......frankly, cooking like this is an art......and trust me, Ive head stupendous failures....usually from second guessing the temps (overcooked)


----------



## StihlHead (May 22, 2013)

Make 'em wait. Or cook in the conventional oven and make 'em suffer. Or do what we do, toss on some small pieces that will cook faster and carve 'em up early. Or smoke some corn on the cob in foil, that only takes 15 minutes.

A meat thermometer works wonders to avoid the overcooking.


----------



## jtakeman (May 22, 2013)

Still no grille pic's or pic's of food even? Careful, We'll turn this puppy into a beer thread ifn we don't see results!


----------



## smoke show (May 22, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Still no grille pic's or pic's of food even? Careful, We'll turn this puppy into a beer thread ifn we don't see results!


 
A friend of mine's stash...


----------



## StihlHead (May 22, 2013)




----------



## gbreda (May 22, 2013)

Hey J, now ya gone and done did it.  Mike better get some pics up here quick !


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 22, 2013)

as soon as i find my cable to connect the camera to the dang computer i will upload (grrrr) never let your wife 'borrow" anything


----------



## smoke show (May 22, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> as soon as i find my cable to connect the camera to the dang computer i will upload (grrrr) never let your wife 'borrow" anything


cables are so yesterday.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 22, 2013)

smoke show said:


> cables are so yesterday.


 

so's my computer


----------



## gbreda (May 23, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> as soon as i find my cable to connect the camera to the dang computer i will upload (grrrr) never let your wife 'borrow" anything


 
Havnt used the cable in a long time.  Get a card reader (or a computer with  card reader).  They work much faster and easier than cabling the camera to the computer.


----------



## mepellet (May 23, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Havnt used the cable in a long time. Get a card reader (or a computer with card reader). They work much faster and easier than cabling the camera to the computer.


 or better yet, a camera that transfers the photos via wifi to your computer.  No cables or cards to deal with. Works pretty slick!


----------



## Lousyweather (May 23, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Make 'em wait. Or cook in the conventional oven and make 'em suffer. Or do what we do, toss on some small pieces that will cook faster and carve 'em up early. Or smoke some corn on the cob in foil, that only takes 15 minutes.
> 
> A meat thermometer works wonders to avoid the overcooking.


 
lol- you all know me! I use THREE digital thermometers (redundancy), and check the temps all while the goods cook!


----------



## Lake Girl (May 23, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> as soon as i find my cable to connect the camera to the dang computer i will upload (grrrr) never let your wife 'borrow" anything


 
Hey... in our house, I was forever trying to retrieve my drill, saws, sockets, screwdrivers, hammer, etc.  After 30 years, I've learned to buy duplicates so I have a better chance of keeping track of the equipment and tools I use   Mine are not pink but my husband started to mark his tools for construction sites with pink spray paint for easy ID - a color rarely used


----------



## Lousyweather (May 23, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Hey... in our house, I was forever trying to retrieve my drill, saws, sockets, screwdrivers, hammer, etc. After 30 years, I've learned to buy duplicates so I have a better chance of keeping track of the equipment and tools I use Mine are not pink but my husband started to mark his tools for construction sites with pink spray paint for easy ID - a color rarely used


 
lol- when I worked in the oilfields of Wyoming, one of the biggest commodities we carried in winter were propane torches to thaw out pipe couplings (winters are cold there)....folks were ALWAYS borrowing the torches and not putting them back...so, I painted mine flamingo pink and stuck those daisies they make for bathtub floors (to make em skid resistant) right on the propane can.....I found the workers gave pause to borrow it, but if they did, I sure knew it was mine they were using!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 23, 2013)

Hey Mike. When ya find the cable, start a new thread. This one has disintegrated.


----------

